# Help code - carefully examined



## lroj136 (Oct 12, 2010)

Please help code.  Thanks. 

Indications:  Cholangitis s/p CBD stent.

Procedure:  The endoscope was passed with ease through the mouth under direct visualization.  The scope was withdrawn and the mucosa was carefully examined.

Finding: 
Duodenum:  EGD exam:  Previously placced biliary stent was seen in the major papilla whic was removed with a Rat Tooth Forceps.
Esophagus: Tortuous esophagus.
Stomach: The stomach was tortuous. 2 cm polyp in the cardia removed after Endo clp was placed in the base.
EUS exam: Radial echoendoscopy was performed.  The esophagus appered normal.  The mediastinum appeared to be normal. The duodenum appeared to be normal.  The CBD has a stent in situ, no stones were seen. Limited views of the head, body and tail of the pancreas due to tortous stomach.  No Lymph nodes were seen in the echo windows obtained.

Impressions:
Tortuous esophagus.
The stomach was tortuous.  2 cm polyp in the cardia removed after Endo clp was placed in the base.
Previously placed biliary sten was seen in the major papilla which was removed with a Rat Tooth Forceps.
EUS:
Normal esophagus.
Normal Mediastinum.
The CBD had a stent in situ, no stones were seen.
LImited views of the head, body and tail of pancreas due to tortuous stomach.
No lymph notes were seen in the echo windows obtained.


----------

